# American Sniper Murder: Is This Insanity Defense Going to Succeed?



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I think the jury has a tough decision to make!!

In 'American Sniper' trial, prosecution puts accused killer's words in spotlight - CNN.com

From the article:



> *His first stay in a VA mental ward was for three days in 2011, she said. Then he returned again, against his will, and spent weeks in the facility. When he was released, she said, he was on nine different medications, including mood elevators, anti-psychotic medications and sleep aids. *


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Even if found not guilty by reason of insanity, he would remain in a secure mental hospital....ie John Hinkley Jr.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jury selection is intentionally limited to blank slates so anything is possible.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The VA Mental Hygiene Department had him on 9 different drugs?
That is SOP for the VA. I have seen it happen to good friends that merely had PTSD. The VA protocol is to drug the veteran into a trance state.
At least it was in the 1980's, and I'll bet it hasn't changed.


----------



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

Box Office Movie +1


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

James L said:


> Even if found not guilty by reason of insanity, he would remain in a secure mental hospital....ie John Hinkley Jr.


He may now get some competent treatment and get better.

We can hope.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I don't see how there could be any other outcome. Just a sad effed up situation all around.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Insanity defenses rarely work in Texas. I hope it doesn't work this time either.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Insanity defenses rarely work anywhere, but since this is a veteran who may be suffering from service-related conditions--I hope he gets off and gets the help he deserves.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If I read the story right he shot him in the head point blank from behind with a concealed pistol that he said he didn't have. Premeditated. Regardless of the heroics he may have experienced on tour or how many old ladies he helped across the street he knowingly and calculatedly took the life of another human being. Who had a bounty out on him. 

This story just sucks. 

No the insanity plea is just that. A way to cause doubt and prolong the case to buy time and maybe keep this guy from the chair. 

In Canada there was a beheading on a bus. Guy just took out his knife and started cutting the throat out of a sleeping passenger beside him. He cut the head off and paraded it around the bus. He was taken alive. Plead insanity. And now he gets day passes. That tax payers are footing the bill for this. This guy deserves no life no freedoms nothing. 

Insanity as a plea needs to be ruled out as a possibility when intent and probable cause can be unquestionably established. 

The killer should be locked away indefinite and that would be a mercy IMHO.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It would not surprise me at all if some day in the future he changes his name to Mohammed Hussein and brags about getting away with it.

Just a ruse to get off, . . . absolutely premeditaed.

And besides that, . . . what is wrong with punishing the hands that did the dirty deed? 

Why is it that the "reasoning why" is more important than the deed that is done. 

We do not interrogate a rabid dog as to why he bit the 3 year old girl, . . . we put it down, . . . the dog body that did the biting gets put down. 

What is so different from the human dog body that does the murder?????

The real insanity, . . . is allowing an insanity plea in the first place. Guilty or not guilty, . . . period, . . . end of argument.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Insanity defenses rarely work anywhere, but since this is a veteran who may be suffering from service-related conditions--I hope he gets off and gets the help he deserves.


Wrong.
Veterans have suffered from the effects of combat since the beginning of organized warfare.
The only people who do not suffer from warfare are those who were mentally unbalanced to begin with.
Millions upon millions of Americans have returned to civilian life and gotten on with it. Without killing others.

This dog needs to be put down.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Frostbite said:


> Insanity defenses rarely work anywhere, but since this is a veteran who may be suffering from service-related conditions--I hope he gets off and gets the help he deserves.


If he is indeed guilty, then in NO way do I hope he gets off. If guilty of the crime then he needs to "pay his dues".


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I try to avoid judging individuals to death unless directly knowing and involved. In a time of fraud and injustice.....yada. 
I'm sure it will be quite a show.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

His statements and actions clearly show that he was profoundly impaired.

Whether it was insanity or reactions to the apparently incompetent treatment he was receiving from the VA or both really doesn't make any difference.....he was not mentally competent at the time of the killings.

I don't see how even a Texas jury could put him in prison. He needs treatment and justice would be served by treatment.

:idea::idea::idea:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, it can be argued that liberalism is a mental disorder. Liberal statements and actions clearly show they are out of touch with reality.
So, let us ensure that all liberals get the treatment they need.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Frostbite said:


> His statements and actions clearly show that he was profoundly impaired.
> 
> Whether it was insanity or reactions to the apparently incompetent treatment he was receiving from the VA or both really doesn't make any difference.....he was not mentally competent at the time of the killings.
> 
> ...


We cannot say whether or not he was competent at the time of the murder. That would be up to a jury to decide after hearing both sides of the argument. Without all of the facts I would not rush to judgement either way.

What I can say is that two Americans lost their lives senselessly and the care that our veterans receive clearly needs to be upgraded...both physical and emotional/mental.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, it can be argued that liberalism is a mental disorder. Liberal statements and actions clearly show they are out of touch with reality.
> So, let us ensure that all liberals get the treatment they need.


Why the hell should liberals get special treatment and privilege?

Who is taking care of the masses of Right-Wing Tea Party loonies???!!!???

How about some compassion for those poor bastards???

This is AMERICA, after all.

Then again, maybe we should just say, "A pox on both their houses."

:lol:


----------

